# ...coup de gueule grave...!!!



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2003)

Ce n'est peut-etre ni le lieu, ni le moment, mais je vous livre telle quelle la réflexion suivante, libre à vous de l'ignorer ou d'y participer !

Partant du principe que tout élève possède évidemment chez lui un ordinateur, une connexion internet (ADSL de préférence), un imprimante et si possible un scanner, nos responsables de l'enseignement pronent de plus en plus "l'enseignement assisté par ordinateur" : on va chercher ses travaux ou ses devoirs sur Internet, on disserte sur des sujets trouvés sur le Web, on fait des tonnes de recherches grace aux moteurs de recherche super-évolués, on consulte les corrections sur le site de l'école etc... etc...
En bref, rien que du bon : économie de copies pour les écoles et productivité accrue pour les élèves qui, d'un clic de souris accèdent à l'information souhaitée...
Du gateau pour mes enfants, qui bénéficient à la maison d'une infrastructure digne d'une PME avec en vrac des ordis (PC et Macs) avec ADSL partagé, des imprimantes, des scanners, des fax, des APN, avec en prime un père qui bosse dans la branche et qui est toujours pret à les aider !!!

Alors, puisque tout va pour le mieux dans le meilleur des mondes, pourquoi ce "coup de gueule grave" ?????

Simplement parce que je pense à "tous" les autres, et ils sont encore très nombreux, ceux qui n'ont pas d'ordis chez eux, ceux dont les parents n'ont pas les moyens ni parfois la volonté de suivre "le progrès", ceux qui sont largués parce qu'ils ne peuvent pas se permettre de payer 2,5 Euros de l'heure dans un Cyber pour se taper leurs devoirs, ceux devant qui on discute Ram et processeurs dernier cri alors qu'ils s'éclatent encore les yeux sur la Nintendo monochrome offerte pour leur communion !!!

Je pense aussi à certains parents qui doivent souffrir énormément de ne pas pouvoir payer le matos dernier cri à leur progéniture et qui dès lors, doivent se sentir coupables de ne pas etre dans la "normalité"...!!!

Et ces "largués" sont nombreux ! Plus nombreux qu'on ne le pense ... regardez autour de vous, discutez-en avec vos enfants ! Vous serez ébahis !

Comprenez-moi bien, je considère que cette évolution est nécessaire et vitale, à condition de mettre tout en oeuvre pour que chacun puisse y participer !

Le fait que certaines écoles se jettent dans l'Internet à outrance sans avoir sur place l'infrastructure (salle informatique "ouverte" aux élèves de préférence après les heures de cours !!!) pour permettre aux moins bien lotis de se démerder est une absurdité non seulement ridicule, mais contraire au droit de chacun à accéder librement à l'enseignement et à la culture.

Cette réaction épidermique fait suite à la discussion (très animée) que j'ai entretenue avec un enseignant, hier soir ! D'après lui, "avec ou sans Internet, un élève con est un élève con et restera un élève con !!! L'élève intelligent, lui, bien ou mal loti, mettra personnellement tout en oeuvre pour accéder aux moyens techniques lui permettant d'évoluer selon les besoins de la société (sic)"

...j'ai eu envie de vomir !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Alors, ma seule occasion de me défouler un peu, était de poster cette réflexion sur ce forum, lieu de tolérance et d'échanges s'il en est !!!


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2003)

ouhlaaaaa, devez pas être bonnes les frites à la cantine...


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Cette réaction épidermique fait suite à la discussion (très animée) que j'ai entretenue avec un enseignant, hier soir ! D'après lui, "avec ou sans Internet, un élève con est un élève con et restera un élève con !!! L'élève intelligent, lui, bien ou mal loti, mettra personnellement tout en oeuvre pour accéder aux moyens techniques lui permettant d'évoluer selon les besoins de la société (sic)"
> 
> ...



C'est pas possible de sortir des conneries pareilles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



"Les cons ca ose tout, c'est même à ca qu'on les reconnait"


----------



## PetIrix (17 Juin 2003)

D'accord / Pas d'accord.

L'informatique nous envahit de plus en plus et il est effectivement nécessaire que les mêmes soient au parfum.

Ceci dit l'info tue l'info.
Obtenir de l'info sur internet ne rendra pas un gosse plus intelligent s'il ne sait pas quoi en faire ni à quoi ça sert!

Internet ou pas, on m'a gavé de math dont je ne me sert pas et je n'aurais pas été plus brillant avec un micro entre les mains!

Aujourd'hui j'en ai plusieurs, et je suis toujours aussi con.

Il ne faut pas oublier que parmi ceux qui se sont équipés du dernier cri, la majorité ont annoncé au vendeur que c'était pour faire les comptes et que ça finit en console de jeu.

Alors finalement, la nintendo et autres stations mes couilles ont encore un bel avenir !!!


De toute façon je suis de mauvaise humeur, alors, alors ..


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * discutez-en avec vos enfants !   *


J'en ai pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nan sérieux au bahut c'est pas du tout ça, on a tout à faire sur papier, les TPE, ils voulaient que ce soit fait à l'ordi mais ils nous on filé une salle info, je vois pas de quels problèmes tu parles.
Mais c'est sur que si chaque établissement offrait un ibook à chaque élève ce serait mieux.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> De toute façon je suis de mauvaise humeur, alors, alors ..
> 
> 
> ...


Moi aussi !!! Cette société de m...... (dont je suis malheureusement un rouage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) commence à me péter les c...... ! et gravement encore !


----------



## barbarella (17 Juin 2003)

Comme quoi, même face au virtuel les Hommes ne sont pas égaux.

C'est bien ton coup de gueule Thebig, ça défoule, restera-t-il lettre morte ou fera-il réagir certains d'entre nous ? En avons nous la volonté, les moyens, Une fois le sujet clos, penserons nous encore que certains enfants ont "tout" et d'autres "rien".
Allons nous partir comme un seul Homme à la rencontre des inégalités sociales, allons nous rester sagement assis derrière notre mac ? 
Moi, je n'en sais rien.
Mais peut-être qu'au lieu de s'entrainer au lancer de PC  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, certains les offraient au plus démunis, pourrions nous, si ce n'est que d'un seul centimètre faire avancer les choses.


----------



## PetIrix (17 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Comme quoi, même face au virtuel les Hommes ne sont pas égaux.
> *



Excusez moi du peu, mais les grandes inégalités ne se résument pas à qui à un PC ou un Mac et qui n'en a pas !!

Faut pas déconner non plus.


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2003)

ça me rappelle nos beaux TO7 qu'on avait au collège votre discussion...


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> * Il ne faut pas oublier que parmi ceux qui se sont équipés du dernier cri, la majorité ont annoncé au vendeur que c'était pour faire les comptes et que ça finit en console de jeu *


Pas d'accord.
J'ai 2 potes qui ont achetés un nouvel ordi durant l'année, les 2 (enfin, les parents) ont dit au vendeur qu'ils voulaient le top et que c'était surtout pour les jeux, même s'ils font aussi du Net
Donc pour eux, ça a commencé en console de jeu, et ça s'étends petit à petit.

Ceci dit, si ce que dit thebig est vrai, je trouve révoltant que dans un établissement public, on considère que tout le monde a un accès illimité à Internet quand on connait le retard de la France dans ce domaine, et qui est bien dû aux dirigeants du pays (je parle pas de ceux qu'on a maintenant, mais de ceux qui avaient dit il y a quelques années  que Internet était un "gadget").


----------



## PetIrix (17 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * ça me rappelle nos beaux TO7 qu'on avait au collège votre discussion...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais, et moi j'avais un R2D2 au 1/100e .

ET LA POLYCOPIEUSE VIOLETTE QUI PUE T'EN A EU !?!?


----------



## PetIrix (17 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> quand on connait le retard de la France dans ce domaine *



Parlons en!!

Quand je pense que pour des papier administratifs, il faut encore se déplacer faire la queue pendant 2 plombes !!

ET INTERNET CA SERT A QUOI ALORS, BORDEL
!§#@&amp;*$¤ !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2003)

J'aime bien ta réflexion, Barbarella ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai beaucoup de copains de mon fils qui viennent travailler chez moi, et j'ai pu constater que pour certains d'entre eux un ordi à la maison est en quelque sorte un reve inaccessible pour le moment !
L'un d'entre eux me disait : "mon père fait des heures supp pour qu'on puisse bouffer convenablement, alors, je ne vais pas le tanner pour m'acheter un ordi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"

Et oui, ça existe encore !!!


----------



## PetIrix (17 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * "mon père fait des heures supp pour qu'on puisse bouffer convenablement, alors, je ne vais pas le tanner pour m'acheter un ordi !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est bien ce que je disais !!

Ya d'autres coups de gueule à formuler plus importants !!



Ya pas de smiley en colère orange pour dire que je me calme mais pas encore tout à fait !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> Excusez moi du peu, mais les grandes inégalités ne se résument pas à qui à un PC ou un Mac et qui n'en a pas !!
> Faut pas déconner non plus.
> *


Euh ! Barbarella a dit "meme en face du virtuel... ..." - on sait très bien que les grandes inégalités ne se limitent pas à "t'as un ordi, moi j'en ai pas" ... c'est d'ailleurs dommage !


----------



## PetIrix (17 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Euh ! Barbarella a dit "meme en face du virtuel... ..." - on sait très bien que les grandes inégalités ne se limitent pas à "t'as un ordi, moi j'en ai pas" ... c'est d'ailleurs dommage !
> *



Me v'là rassuré.
Un instant j'ai cru que c'était là ton seul vrai problème du monde qu'on en à gros sur la patate qui fait pleurer !


----------



## barbarella (17 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est bien ce que je disais !!
> 
> ...



Tous les coups de gueules sont importants.

Tu préférerais pas le vert ? Un joli smiley vert de colère, ce serait très bucolique


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ya d'autres coups de gueule à formuler plus importants !!
> *


Mais il nous prend pour des nases !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bien entendu qu'il y a d'autres coups de gueule plus importants à formuler !
Le mien est une "goutte d'eau" dans un océan de misère ... il a tout au moins le mérite d'exister !


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> ET LA POLYCOPIEUSE VIOLETTE QUI PUE T'EN A EU !?!?
> ...



Moi j'adorais l'odeur de ce vielles ronéos. Ca sentait l'alcool a plein nez, j'aimais deja ca...


----------



## PetIrix (17 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Mais il nous prend pour des nases !!!
> 
> 
> ...



Tu parles d'eux comme de lépreux, faut pas exagérer!
On n'est pas handicapé, ni misérable parce qu'on à pas de bécane.

Non je ne te prends pas pour un nase, mais reformule ton propos.
C'est quelque peu excessif !!


----------



## PetIrix (17 Juin 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Moi j'adorais l'odeur de ce vielles ronéos. Ca sentait l'alcool a plein nez, j'aimais deja ca...
> 
> ...



Ca sentait quelque fois l'ammoniac
Pas terrible !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> Un instant j'ai cru que c'était là ton seul vrai problème du monde qu'on en à gros sur la patate qui fait pleurer !
> *


J'aime assez ce ton ironique susceptible de pousser les gens dans leurs derniers retranchements !!!
Mais, à vrai dire, je n'en vois pas l'utilité !


----------



## PetIrix (17 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> J'aime assez ce ton ironique susceptible de pousser les gens dans leurs derniers retranchements !!!
> Mais, à vrai dire, je n'en vois pas l'utilité !   *



T'inquiète.
Je ne te cherche pas.

"Laisse Madeleine, j'esplique aux gens !!!"

Tu dis ça parce que t'es en colère 
(De ce WE ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## barbarella (17 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu parles d'eux comme de lépreux, faut pas exagérer!
> On n'est pas handicapé, ni misérable parce qu'on à pas de bécane.
> ...



Qu'y a t-il d'excessif à constater que certains enfants disposent de la toute dernière tecnologie, et que d'autres n'ont jamais vu un ordinateur ailleurs que dans une vitrine de magasin ? 

Ce qui est excessif, c'est la différence de traitement entre les établissements scolaires, qui creusent encore un peu plus le fossé, entre "nantis" et " pas nantis".


----------



## WebOliver (17 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *(...) Mais peut-être qu'au lieu de s'entrainer au lancer de PC
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Encore que refiler un PC à quelqu'un qui ne connaît pas grand chose à l'informatique ne va pas forcément lui rendre service. Ça serait plutôt un faux départ. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Un peu comme donner à manger de la nourriture avariée à un enfant africain affamé.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> Tu parles d'eux comme de lépreux, faut pas exagérer!
> On n'est pas handicapé, ni misérable parce qu'on à pas de bécane.
> C'est quelque peu excessif !!
> ...


Si c'est excessif de demander à la société dans laquelle nous vivons d'attribuer à chacun les memes moyens d'accéder à "l'information", alors tu as raison...!!!
Et tu as raison quand tu dis que le fait de ne pas avoir de bécane n'empeche pas les gens de vivre...
Alors, laissons-les faire !!!


----------



## PetIrix (17 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Qu'y a t-il d'excessif à constater que certains enfants disposent de la toute dernière tecnologie, et que d'autres n'ont jamais vu un ordinateur ailleurs que dans une vitrine de magasin ?
> 
> Ce qui est excessif, c'est la différence de traitement entre les établissements scolaires, qui creusent encore un peu plus le fossé, entre "nantis" et " pas nantis".   *



Pour le fond je suis d'accord !
C'est dans la forme que je chipote.

L'informatique est importante pas vitale.
Un gosse qui n'en a pas est triste, pas exclus.

Je connais des gens et leur gosse à tout.
Il est blasé.
Rien ne l'intéresse plus.
Il fait la course à la puissance, mais il ne sait pas dire à quoi ça lui sert.
Il ne sort pas.
Il est devant son écran comme on traine devant la TV.
C'est nul!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2003)

Et j'ajouterais également que mon coup de gueule est celui du bourgeois nanti contemplant sa débauche de matos dernier cri devant la misère du peuple handicapé et misérable démuni du moindre ordi et criant justice sous ses fenetres !
Une façon de me donner bonne conscience en quelque sorte !!!
ps : faut pas exagérer quand meme !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ce qui est excessif, c'est la différence de traitement entre les établissements scolaires, qui creusent encore un peu plus le fossé, entre "nantis" et " pas nantis".   *


Tu as résumé mon thread en quelques mots !!!
Ce sujet se limite à cette constatation !


----------



## barbarella (17 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Tu as résumé mon thread en quelques mots !!!
> Ce sujet se limite à cette constatation !  *



Alors on s'embrasse tous et on chante


----------



## PetIrix (17 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Et j'ajouterais également que mon coup de gueule est celui du bourgeois nanti contemplant sa débauche de matos dernier cri devant la misère du peuple handicapé et misérable démuni du moindre ordi et criant justice sous ses fenetres !
> Une façon de me donner bonne conscience en quelque sorte !!!
> ps : faut pas exagérer quand meme !!!
> 
> ...



Démagogie quand tu nous tiens !!!

N'en fais pas trop quand même!!

'Toute façon plus de sous.
Je vais devoir tout revendre!

Alors je serais exclus

Lépreux

Honteux

VADE RETRO ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> Alors on s'embrasse tous et on chante
> 
> 
> ...


PetIrix ! Dans mes bras !!!!


----------



## PetIrix (17 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> PetIrix ! Dans mes bras !!!!
> 
> 
> ...



T'as retrouvé l'autre ?!?!?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> T'as retrouvé l'autre ?!?!?
> 
> 
> ...













...Pour toi, j'ai été le rechercher dans la gueule du grand phoque !!!


----------



## PetIrix (17 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiens, ben pour ma part ça faisait longtemps que j'avais pas eu une ch'tite preuve d'amour!

Un bisou ...     là !!


----------



## krystof (17 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * D'après lui, "avec ou sans Internet, un élève con est un élève con et restera un élève con !!! L'élève intelligent, lui, bien ou mal loti, mettra personnellement tout en oeuvre pour accéder aux moyens techniques lui permettant d'évoluer selon les besoins de la société (sic)"
> 
> ...j'ai eu envie de vomir !!!
> 
> ...



Si c'est vraiment, mot à mot, le language tenu par ce "professeur", il devrait sérieusement penser à changer de métier. Je pense qu'il n'a pas vraiment compris l'objet de sa mission.
Quant aux inégalités, en l'occurrence face à l'accès à l'informatique, il me semble que le problème ne date pas d'aujourd'hui. De mon temps (pas si longtemps quand même), ma génération rencontrait le même problème rien que pour une calculatrice. C'est pour dire....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> Toute façon plus de sous.
> Je vais devoir tout revendre!
> *


Sincèrement désolé pour toi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...ça m'est arrivé une fois dans ma vie, il y à des années : plus rien, à part des dettes dont certaines que j'ai longtemps continué à rembourser !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il a fallu des années de galère pour que je comprenne que cette mésaventure était à la fois un bon coup de pied au cul et un nouveau départ !
Maintenant (je dis bien maintenant !) je ne regrette rien !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> De mon temps (pas si longtemps quand même), ma génération rencontrait le même problème rien que pour une calculatrice. C'est pour dire....   *


C'est vrai !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'aurais peut-etre du tourner sept fois ma souris sur son tapis avant de poster... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Personnellement, je trouve que la gaudriole et les calembours foireux me vont mieux que les sujets de société !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












...à chacun son ghetto !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> Un bisou ...     là !!
> *


...pas baveux, j'espère ???


----------



## krystof (17 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> J'aurais peut-etre du tourner sept fois ma souris sur son tapis avant de poster...
> 
> 
> ...



Ne change rien thebig, reste comme tu es.


----------



## PetIrix (17 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Si c'est vraiment, mot à mot, le language tenu par ce "professeur", il devrait sérieusement penser à changer de métier. Je pense qu'il n'a pas vraiment compris l'objet de sa mission.
> Quant aux inégalités, en l'occurrence face à l'accès à l'informatique, il me semble que le problème ne date pas d'aujourd'hui. De mon temps (pas si longtemps quand même), ma génération rencontrait le même problème rien que pour une calculatrice. C'est pour dire....   *



Là 100% d'accord!
Inadmissible.

Honteux

Lépreux

VADE RETRO

etc ...


----------



## PetIrix (17 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> C'est vrai !!!
> 
> 
> ...



Non non, c'était bien.
Un vrai sujet qui ne dérive pas au bout de 2 posts ça change un peu!
Te temps en temps c'est bien!

Pas trop baveux stp !!


----------



## PetIrix (17 Juin 2003)

Mais Barbarella à balancé deux phrases dont on reconnaitrait jusque dans les tréfond du Web les plus lointains le flegme et la sagesse qui lui sont propres, mais depuis plus rien.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> Pas trop baveux stp !!
> *


Euh, c'est pas pour dire, mais ici on dit "ftp" !!!Arfffff


----------



## barbarella (17 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> * Mais Barbarella à balancé deux phrases dont on reconnaitrait jusque dans les tréfond du Web les plus lointains le flegme et la sagesse qui lui sont propres, mais depuis plus rien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu veux dire le flegme ou la flemme ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2003)

...et puis, quand je vois "stp" ça me fait bondir parce que pour moi, "stp" = Standard Tranfer Price !!!


----------



## PetIrix (18 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> tu veux dire le flegme ou la flemme ?    *



Ben .. c'est vrai que la durée de son intervention et  l'intérêt porté au thème peut se résumer par le deuxième.


----------



## PetIrix (18 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * ...et puis, quand je vois "stp" ça me fait bondir parce que pour moi, "stp" = Standard Tranfer Price !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dans le commerce The Big ?


----------



## Luc G (18 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ben .. c'est vrai que la durée de son intervention et  l'intérêt porté au thème peut se résumer par le deuxième.
> 
> ...



Là, je sens qu'elle va le perdre (son flegme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## PetIrix (18 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Là, je sens qu'elle va le perdre (son flegme
> 
> ...



J'ai l'habitude.
J'me suis déjà pris deux blâmes au boulot parce qu'un peu sec avec mes petits camarades (chochottes!)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> Dans le commerce The Big ?
> *


...spécialiste en paramétrage de "gros" systèmes de gestion intégrés (SAP et consorts...!!!)...!!!
Et oui, je sais !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ... mais je jure que je n'ai pas choisi et que c'est venu tout seul !!!


----------



## PetIrix (18 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ...spécialiste en paramétrage de "gros" systèmes de gestion intégrés (SAP et consorts...!!!)...!!!
> Et oui, je sais !!!
> 
> ...



Gestion ?
Comme, euh .. gérer ?

Non, ben connait pas ce mot, là!

Automobile, moi!
BE.
Un peu bossé pour la RIB, d'ailleurs!
Ca a fait un peu scandale de ton côté!!
(Souvenirs?)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Bon. Moi j'ai pas la télé.
> *














 ... et pour "Nice People", tu fais comment alors !!!


----------



## anntraxh (18 Juin 2003)

583,66 euros  taux "isolé"/ mois
778,21 euros  taux "chef de ménage"/mois

ce sont les montants du "minimex", en Belgique ... et je sais de quoi je parle !
mais y'a 2 macs ( heuuuu un iMac et un eMac je veux dire ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ),  à la maison, mais pas de voiture, pas de vacance, pas de fringue dernière mode ...c'est un choix de vie, et on n'en est pas plus malheureuses !

et les c****  qui polluent ma ville oùske je reste toute l'année , ( et que je suis à pied ou en bus ... ) , pour aller se chercher un paquet de clope au tabac du coin dans leur 4x4 de luxe,  avant d'aller rejoindre leur baraque de bourge dans les banlieues vertes , après leurs 14h de boulot ( les pôvvvvvvreees) , alors que moi , j'en ai pas du boulot, ça .... ça me fais râler !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> mais y'a 2 macs
> *














 Arf !


----------



## PetIrix (18 Juin 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * on a la dictature technologique qu'on veut bien subir.
> *



J'adore ta phrase Roberto!
Touché !!

Euh ... pour le portable, je ne te devance que de 6 mois, alors, alors ... hein !


----------



## Luc G (18 Juin 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> Samedi à 18h50 j'ai passé mon premier coup de fil depuis un téléphone portable qu'on m'a prété.
> "Heu... comment ça s'allume... ?"
> Si.
> ...



Dans mes bras, Roberto, mon semblable, mon frère !


----------



## PetIrix (18 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Dans mes bras, Roberto, mon semblable, mon frère !   *




Ehhhh ! Poussez pas.
J'étais déjà là !!

Tiens salut Roberto !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2003)

Je vous envie !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quand, il y à des années, les téléphones "mobiles" de première génération sont sortis en Belgique (les grosses boites noires avec une antenne de 15 cms et une poignée de transport), j'ai été parmi les premiers à l'utiliser ...!!! Depuis ce temps-là, je suis devenu accroc et je ne peux plus m'en passer, tant à titre privé que professionnel !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...une véritable course à la technologie...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'essaie de m'en passer, mais je n'y arrive pas ! Meme en vacances !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Désolé !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2003)

A ma décharge, j'ajouterais que les portables sont payés par ma boite !!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> Hé !
> Collez pas trop, quand même !
> 
> ...


...doucement les gars !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je rappelle quand meme que c'est moi qui ait sauvé Roberto dans notre quete de PommeCroquee !!!


----------



## Luc G (18 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Je vous envie !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A l'époque, j'avais même pas le téléphone fixe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, j'ai du avoir mon premier il y a une quinzaine d'années


----------



## PetIrix (18 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Je vous envie !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ah ouais ... 
Le TRPP11 de l'armée française
Je vous reçois fort et clair (ça veut dire 5sur5 mais savent pas compter dans l'armée!)

Et pis y'en a qu'ont des portabs
et pis y'en a qu'en ont pas
Et pis c'est dégueulasse

Honteux

VADE RETRO ... etc, etc ..






Et pis c'est pas beaux de se vanter, TheBig !!


----------



## Luc G (18 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * A ma décharge *, j'ajouterais que les portables sont payés par ma boite !!!!!



Quoi qu'il y a, The Big, ta batterie ne tient plus


----------



## Tactique (18 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> ...quand on connait le retard de la France dans ce domaine, et qui est bien dû aux dirigeants du pays


Le retard est mondial, crois-moi! J'ai déjà eu par le passé quelques discussions musclées avec mon frère qui voit encore l'informatique comme étant un «engouement» passager. C'est ce qu'on appelle partir de loin...
Enfin!
Oui il y a des problèmes plus graves sur la planète, il ne faut surtout pas se fermer les yeux et croire que l'incapacité d'obtenir le futur ordinateur est une catastrophe. Par contre, c'est l'exicitation que causent les nouveautés informatiques qui fait avancer la science, et cela, ça aide énormément les plus démunis de nos sociétés.

Quant au fossé entre les pauvres et les riches, même s'il s'élargit d'année en année, il y a une fatalité jouissive pour le commun des mortels qui ne se torche pas avec son argent : le changement perpétuel! Eh-oui, le fiston qui a la dernière nouveauté, les logiciels les plus modernes - et trop souvent une face à fesser dedans -, au bout de dix ans, il sera au même point que le pauvre qui a dû travailler fort pour se payer enfin un ordinateur. Tous les deux se croiseront au magasin, mais seulement l'un d'eux mettra la main sur  Panther et l'apprivoisera une fois rendu à la maison. Le pauvre sirotera alors son café devant le Imac qu'il s'est ruiné à acheter; le riche se fera faire une pipe pendant qu'il essaie de voir autre chose qu'un écran bleu sur son espèce de gros PC beige aussi laid que cher avec trois fans d'hélicoptère à même d'ébouriffer sa luxueuse copine qui réagira, lors d'un excès de rage poussant un poing à s'écraser sur le clavier, en mordant à belles dents dans la vie.




Je préfère être pauvre - et seul s'il le faut - devant mon Imac...


----------



## PetIrix (18 Juin 2003)

Respire, Tactique, respire !!


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Quoi qu'il y a, The Big, ta batterie ne tient plus
> 
> ...


Je préférais tes jeux de mots  de ce matin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <blockquote><font class="small"> l'autre (dslé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




):</font><hr /> Je préfère être pauvre - et seul s'il le faut - devant mon Imac.. 

[/QUOTE] 
Moi je préfère être riche avec iMac


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2003)

Tactique a dit:
			
		

> *
> le riche se fera faire une pipe
> *


A tout réfléchir, c'est quand meme mieux d'etre riche !!!!!!


----------



## PetIrix (18 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> A tout réfléchir, c'est quand meme mieux d'etre riche !!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



'fectivement, 'fectivement!

Tiens, là en ce moment même, présentement, tout de suite, je suis riche, là ...

...
Et, là ... chuis pauvre..

..
Plus rien ... m'a tout pompé.

mon pognon !


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> * Plus rien ... m'a tout pompé.
> 
> mon pognon !
> *


Que le pognon ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu t'es encore fais arnaquer mon pauvre.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Que le pognon ?
> 
> 
> ...


Ben ouais ! moi, je paie après !!!


----------



## Tactique (18 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> A tout réfléchir, c'est quand meme mieux d'etre riche !!!!!!





> ...qui réagira, ..., en mordant à belles dents dans la vie!







C'est si imprévisible une femme des fois...
Surtout si elle aspire à une vie de luxure, son comportement peut être mordant parfois...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2003)

Tactique a dit:
			
		

> *
> son comportement peut être mordant parfois...
> *


...une tite muselière peut-etre ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais ça gache un peu !!!


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juin 2003)

Je viens juste rappeler un truc ici: les bibliothèques, quelles soient de l'établissements scolaires, municipales, universitaires..., sont accessibles a tous ELLES. 
Certes, il faut se déplacer pour trouver ce qu'on cherche mais au moins l'information qui y est trouvée est fiable ce qui n'est pas toujours le cas sur le web loin s'en faut. Deplus il me semble que le fait de devoir "se bouger" pour trouver ce qu'on cherche est plutot salutaire meme si ca va moins vite qu'avec google.
Il n'y a donc pas a mon sens d'inégalité concernant l'acces a l'information, mais seulement sur la maniere de l'obtenir. Dans un cas on reste le cul sur sa chaise et on gobe tout se qui passe en bouffant de chips, dans l'autre on se bouge le cul pour aller trouver des bouquins a la bibliothèque (et en plus ca fait faire un peu d'activité physique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
Mens sana in copore sano


----------



## anntraxh (18 Juin 2003)

bien dit !


----------



## krystof (18 Juin 2003)

En plus, tu peux faire escale au bar en allant à la bibliothèque.


----------



## nato kino (18 Juin 2003)

Et toc !!


----------



## nato kino (18 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * En plus, tu peux faire escale au bar en allant à la bibliothèque.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et RE-toc !!


----------



## barbarella (18 Juin 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> * Je viens juste rappeler un truc ici: les bibliothèques, quelles soient de l'établissements scolaires, municipales, universitaires..., sont accessibles a tous ELLES.
> Certes, il faut se déplacer pour trouver ce qu'on cherche mais au moins l'information qui y est trouvée est fiable ce qui n'est pas toujours le cas sur le web loin s'en faut. Deplus il me semble que le fait de devoir "se bouger" pour trouver ce qu'on cherche est plutot salutaire meme si ca va moins vite qu'avec google.
> Il n'y a donc pas a mon sens d'inégalité concernant l'acces a l'information, mais seulement sur la maniere de l'obtenir. Dans un cas on reste le cul sur sa chaise et on gobe tout se qui passe en bouffant de chips, dans l'autre on se bouge le cul pour aller trouver des bouquins a la bibliothèque (et en plus ca fait faire un peu d'activité physique
> 
> ...



Je ne voudrais surtout pas en rajouter une couche, mais faut-il encore que l'ouvrage recherché soit disponible, qu'il n'y ais pas une heure d'attente pour accèder à la bibliothèque. 
Il faut aussi organiser ses horaires en fonction des heures d'ouverture et certains emplois du temps sont tellement tordus que c'est un véritable parcours du combattant pour arriver à la bibliothèque avant la fermeture des portes. 

Internet résoud tous ces problèmes; c'est la culture à la portée de tous, enfin, en principe.


----------



## krystof (18 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Internet résoud tous ces problèmes; c'est la culture à la portée de tous, enfin, en principe.   *



Internet, c'est la culture à la portée du porte-monnaie, nuance.


----------



## nato kino (18 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je ne voudrais surtout pas en rajouter une couche, mais faut-il encore que l'ouvrage recherché soit disponible, qu'il n'y ais pas une heure d'attente pour accèder à la bibliothèque.
> Il faut aussi organiser ses horaires en fonction des heures d'ouverture et certains emplois du temps sont tellement tordus que c'est un véritable parcours du combattant pour arriver à la bibliothèque avant la fermeture des portes.
> ...



Ok ok ok... 
Et comment on faisait avant qu'internet n'existe...?
On ne doit pas être très éloigné l'un de l'autre, question âge j'entend... Tu crois qu'on a été lésé dans nos études pour autant ?


----------



## nato kino (18 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 

Ok ok ok... 
Et comment on faisait avant qu'internet n'existe...?
On ne doit pas être très éloigné l'un de l'autre, question âge j'entend... Tu crois qu'on a été lésé dans nos études pour autant ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
On avait moins de temps pour jouer à la PlayStation mais c'est pas grâve, ça n'existait pas non plus !!


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 
On avait moins de temps pour jouer à la PlayStation mais c'est pas grâve, ça n'existait pas non plus !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

On cavalait dans les rues deguisé en zoro en gueulant "taillaut" ou "t'es mort" ou encore "nan! On a qu'a dire que j'etais bléssé seulement"...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nostalgie quand tu nous tiens!


----------



## krystof (18 Juin 2003)

Et pis d'abord, mon père il est plus fort que le tiens.


----------



## barbarella (18 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 

Ok ok ok... 
Et comment on faisait avant qu'internet n'existe...?
On ne doit pas être très éloigné l'un de l'autre, question âge j'entend... Tu crois qu'on a été lésé dans nos études pour autant ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

On allait à la bibliothèque, et tout le monde y avait accès. Mais les temps changent. 
Avec internet il y a ceux qui ont un accès libre à l'information, à tout moment, et sans internet il y a ceux qui continuent à faire la queue à la bibliothèque, et à attendre pour obtenir leur bouquin. 

Et ce n'est pas qu'une question de confort, il y a des étudiants qui travaillent pour payer leurs études, et pour eux la bibliothèque, c'est raté.

Et de toute façon il n'est pas normal que les gens soient inégaux dans l'accès à l'information, d'autant plus dans un pays comme le nôtre qui prône l'égalité des chances.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Et pis d'abord, mon père il est plus fort que le tiens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meme pas vrai!!! D'ailleurs j'suis copain avec Bruce Lee et il va venir te metre un raclée avec King Kong!


----------



## krystof (18 Juin 2003)

C'est même pas vrai d'abord, passeque king kong il existe pas pour de vrai.


----------



## PetIrix (18 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ben ouais ! moi, je paie après !!!
> 
> 
> ...


Jamais été voir les prostituées, möaa!!

Et pis en plus ça a vâchement augmenté!!


----------



## anntraxh (18 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Internet, c'est la culture à la portée du porte-monnaie, nuance.
> 
> ...



ben oui ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




d'ailleurs, t'as qu' à voir... y'a tous ceux qui postent de 8h à 18h  (merci patron !) et qu'on ne voit plus le soir ... 
et les autres !


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * C'est même pas vrai d'abord, passeque king kong il existe pas pour de vrai.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



P'tet mais n'empèche que tu vas voir ta gueule a la récré!!!


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juin 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> MDR !
> T'as vu mon fils Henri récemment ???
> 
> ...



Je vois que les mômes ont pas changé tant que ça. C'est plutot rassurant


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ben oui ...
> 
> ...



Ben moi je suis encore là. Mais plus pour longtemps pour cause de vacances


----------



## PetIrix (18 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 

Ok ok ok... 
Et comment on faisait avant qu'internet n'existe...?
On ne doit pas être très éloigné l'un de l'autre, question âge j'entend... Tu crois qu'on a été lésé dans nos études pour autant ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Avant Internet, on s'en foutait pas mal de la culture.
C'est un prétexte.

A la bibliothèque on ne trouve pas ce qu'on cherche, et sur internet, on à 3247 document trouvés.
Et t'en fait quoi de tout ça
==&gt; tu passes 3 semaines à tout décortiquer pour trouver ce que tu cherches vraiment !!!!!

Ouais, bôf ...

De toute façon, je passe mon temps au bar, alors pour ce qui est de la culture ...


----------



## anntraxh (18 Juin 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ben moi je suis encore là. Mais plus pour longtemps pour cause de vacances
> 
> ...


bonnes vacances, jpmiss !


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> bonnes vacances, jpmiss !
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Avant Internet, on s'en foutait pas mal de la culture.
> C'est un prétexte.
> ...



Soit pas négatif. Ca va finir par aller mieux


----------



## PetIrix (18 Juin 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Soit pas négatif. Ca va finir par aller mieux
> 
> ...



Ca va très bien je te remercie.
( Et en plus c'est vrai dis donc, je reviens du bistrot d'en bas avec des collègues)
J'attend un peu avant de décaniller.
Ca ne le fait pas sur la route!!)
Burp !!





Au fait bonnes vacances JP


----------



## barbarella (18 Juin 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ben moi je suis encore là. Mais plus pour longtemps pour cause de vacances
> 
> ...



Bonnes vacances et à bientôt


----------



## bonpat (18 Juin 2003)

Recentrons un peu le débat s'il vous plait !

Un coup de gueule ça défoule et puis il y a quoi après....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est pas suffisant il faut militer.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Arrêtons de payer des impôts pour des conneries inimaginables et payons des ibooks, pardon des ordinateurs à tous les écoliers... une fois qu'on aura mis la cantine gratuite pour les revenus les plus faibles.


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *C'est pas suffisant il faut militer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je te reconnais bien là *bon*pat !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(bonijour à Marc en passant !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2003)

( non c'est pas Melaure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3,5 Mo AAC


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2003)

euh... marche pas !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * euh... marche pas !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trop rapide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sisi fini d'UL


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Trop rapide
> 
> ...



hihi !!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2003)

Tiens TheBig, ça c'est du coup de gueule 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Janis-Mercedes Benz





 ( 1,7 AAC )


----------



## macelene (18 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Ce qui est excessif, c'est la différence de traitement entre les établissements scolaires, qui creusent encore un peu plus le fossé, entre "nantis" et " pas nantis".   *




et on a pas finit de voir "les fossés s'agrandir", par ex: en corse ils ont équipé toute une classe avec un cartable virtuel oups!!!!
Dans l'école de ma Louise, une salle informatique accessible à tous les enfants !!!, je n'ai vu que des profs s'en servir, et si peu de gamins.
Et des tas d'autres exemples.

Des coups de gueule moi aussi j'en ai des tas à dire.
La liste serait trop longue et lassante.


----------



## bonpat (18 Juin 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> Des coups de gueule moi aussi j'en ai des tas à dire.
> La liste serait trop longue et lassante.
> 
> ...


STP ne nous en prive pas !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * d'ailleurs, t'as qu' à voir... y'a tous ceux qui postent de 8h à 18h  (merci patron !) et qu'on ne voit plus le soir ...
> et les autres ! *


Je proteste !
Je poste entre 6 et 17, mais c'est pas du tout à cause de mon patron (puisque j'en ai pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Foguenne (18 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Cette réaction épidermique fait suite à la discussion (très animée) que j'ai entretenue avec un enseignant, hier soir ! D'après lui, "avec ou sans Internet, un élève con est un élève con et restera un élève con !!! L'élève intelligent, lui, bien ou mal loti, mettra personnellement tout en oeuvre pour accéder aux moyens techniques lui permettant d'évoluer selon les besoins de la société (sic)"
> 
> ...j'ai eu envie de vomir !!!
> 
> ...



Ce prof est peut-être excessif quand il dit "élève con", j'aurais plutôt dit "élève qui n'en veut pas" "élève peu motivé".
Pendant mes études, on devait rendre des rapports de stages que beaucoup de mes condisciples rendaient nikel, fait avec Word.
J'étais parmis les quelques "rebelles" qui les écrivais à la main. C'était "moins bien vu" mais ça ne m'a pas empêché de réussir mes études. Pour mon mémoire, je l'ai fait tapper par une copine. (fallait que je sois très gentil... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Si je n'avais pas d'ordi à la maison, c'est parce que je dépensais tout mon argent gagné pendant les vacances dans mes motos.
Mes parents et mes soeurs ne s'interessaient pas du tout aux ordis.
J'ai eu mon premier ordi (à part un amstrad) à 23 ans, je l'avais racheté 300 euro à un collègue.
Actuellement, un enfant peut très bien faire des recherches sur internet depuis les ordis mis à la dispositions du public dans les bibliothèques, communes, etc, etc.
C'est plus contraignant mais n'est-ce pas un bon apprentissage de la vie qui n'est pas juste, égalitaire, etc, etc....
Comme les sous entend de façon "extrème" ce prof, un élève qui ne veut pas réussir, ou que les parents ne poussent pas du tout ne réussira pas ses études même avec un ppc 970, adsl, etc...


----------



## toph (18 Juin 2003)

Thebig continu avec tes coups de gueule  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça fait du bien à tout le monde !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2003)

Je précise l'objet "exact et précis" de mon coup de gueule :

A partir du moment où une école "oblige" les élèves à se servir de l'outil informatique pour remplir leurs obligations scolaires, je trouve regrettable que ladite école ne mette pas ces outils à disposition de ceux qui n'en sont pas pourvus !!! ... et c'est tout !!!

Maintenant, que ces memes outils soient à disposition dans d'autres lieux (bibliothèques, cybercafés etc... ...), que les éléments qui en veulent vont toujours arriver à se démerder, qu'il n'est pas nécessaire de posséder un ordi pour réussir sa vie ... etc... etc... tous ces éléments font partie d'un débat beaucoup plus large qui n'était pas mon propos !

Je tenais quand meme à le préciser !


----------



## Foguenne (18 Juin 2003)

okok, c'est vrai que dans ce cas là c'est un peu dégeu.


----------



## toph (18 Juin 2003)

Toujours d'accord !!


----------



## bonpat (18 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * tous ces éléments font partie d'un débat beaucoup plus large qui n'était pas mon propos !
> Je tenais quand meme à le préciser !
> 
> 
> ...


Je pense que tu devrais repréciser ton propos !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *
> Je pense que tu devrais repréciser ton propos !
> 
> 
> ...


Euh Bonpat ! Tu me cherches aujourd'hui ????


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> Patapéokéjesor.   *


...tu commences à faire un sacré courant d'air en rentrant et sortant comme tu fais !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Si t'es comme ça pour tout !!!!


----------



## PetIrix (18 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ...tu commences à faire un sacré courant d'air en rentrant et sortant comme tu fais !!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



A une époque avec ma moitié (ou plutot devrais-je dire mon trois-quart) , je rentrais et sortais, c'était agréable.

Maintenant je suis définitivement dehors!
Ca fait p'tet moins de vent, mais ça fait du bruit !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2003)

A méditer :
Quand j'ai annoncé à mon Père que j'allais me marier, il m'a regardé par-dessus ses lunettes et m'a dit textuellement : "Fils, c'est pas parce que t'as besoin d'un peu de lait pour ton café que tu vas aller acheter une vache !!!"
...il était bien mon Père, et intelligent avec ça !


----------



## PetIrix (18 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * A méditer :
> Quand j'ai annoncé à mon Père que j'allais me marier, il m'a regardé par-dessus ses lunettes et m'a dit textuellement : "Fils, c'est pas parce que t'as besoin d'un peu de lait pour ton café que tu vas aller acheter une vache !!!"
> ...il était bien mon Père, et intelligent avec ça !
> 
> ...




Un homme d'une sagesse inouïe ton père !

Et un sens de la formule comme je l'aime !


----------



## tomtom (18 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> "Fils, c'est pas parce que t'as besoin d'un peu de lait pour ton café que tu vas aller acheter une vache !!!"



Celle là je la garde bien au chaud   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










sur ce, j'vais acheter de la crème fleurette


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> Un homme d'une sagesse inouïe ton père !
> *


...n'oublie pas qu'il était à moitié ton grand-père, mon demi-fils !


----------



## PetIrix (18 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ...n'oublie pas qu'il était à moitié ton grand-père, mon demi-fils !
> 
> 
> ...



Ben je ne l'ai pas malheureusement pas connu.
C'est pour moi encore un étranger.

Ceci dit, j'ai jamais eu besoin de lait, mais j'ai quand même eu la vâche!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ceci dit, j'ai jamais eu besoin de lait, mais j'ai quand même eu la vâche!
> *


Moi, c'est les cornes que j'ai eu !!!


----------



## PetIrix (19 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Moi, c'est les cornes que j'ai eu !!!
> 
> 
> ...



Warf, 'tendu la perche !!!


Dis moi, pôpa, mes demi frangins, j'en ai combien, et quels âges, si je peux me permettre ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> PetIrix ?
> Le point négatif
> L'épisode de "La Petite Maison dans la Prairie", par exemple, celui avec le croque-mort juif tout seul, je chiale comme une madeleine à 12 ans, à 16 ans, à 22 ans, et puis là j'ai pas fait l'essai depuis... je préfère pas avoir la télé, des fois que je retombe dessus.
> *


Moi, c'est le "Cercle des Poètes Disparus" ... dès que j'entends "Capitaine o Capitaine", je m'écroule sous moi (et je suis lourd à supporter !) !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Tiens, je viens d'en parler, et j'ai envie de chialer !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> Dis moi, pôpa, mes demi frangins, j'en ai combien, et quels âges, si je peux me permettre ?
> *


3 officiels (18, 21 et 28 ans)
+ une dizaine de naturels sur le forum dont SirMacGregor conçu un soir de déprime je ne sais meme plus ou !!!


----------



## tomtom (19 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, je viens d'en parler, et j'ai envie de chialer !!!



Après: "comment étouffer nos rire discrètement au boulot", "comment essuyer nos larmes discrètement au boulôt"


----------



## PetIrix (19 Juin 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> PetIrix ?
> Le point négatif, c'est que tu me déprimes GRAVE avec ton histoire personnelle... Faut dire chuis sensible.
> L'épisode de "La Petite Maison dans la Prairie", par exemple, celui avec le croque-mort juif tout seul, je chiale comme une madeleine à 12 ans, à 16 ans, à 22 ans, et puis là j'ai pas fait l'essai depuis... je préfère pas avoir la télé, des fois que je retombe dessus.
> ...




Je te remercie infiniment de ta préoccupation, Roberto.
T'inquiète pas.
Tout va bien.

Je vais peut-être te sensibiliser, mais je vais t'expliquer un truc.
Un jour j'ai vu une émission sur la guerre de Yougo, et un journaleux de mes c... voulait faire un article sur les enfants de la guère à l'approche des "fêtes"
Il interview une petite de 12 ans, sale, pied nue, perdue derrière un VAB, pour se protéger.
Il lui demande :
- Qu'aimerais-tu pour Noël?
Et la petite répond :
- Rester en vie ...


...


Alors, finalement, j'ai pas de problèmes.

Mais merci quand même.
Et si ça peut te rassurer, on se retrouve  demain, après demain et les jours suivants !!


----------



## PetIrix (19 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> 3 officiels (18, 21 et 28 ans)
> + une dizaine de naturels sur le forum dont SirMacGregor conçu un soir de déprime je ne sais meme plus ou !!!
> 
> ...



Ahh, effectivement, vu la tranche d'age, j'aurais presque pu en faire partie.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> Et si ça peut te rassurer, on se retrouve  demain, après demain et les jours suivants !!
> *


Pfffffff !!! On n'est pas sorti de l'auberge !!!


----------



## PetIrix (19 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Pfffffff !!! On n'est pas sorti de l'auberge !!!
> 
> 
> ...



Eau ... Berges ...  
J'vais quand même pas me foutre dans la Seine !!



Tiens en parlant de Seine, j'ai une question pour toi TheBig, géographiquement, en Belgique ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> Tiens en parlant de Seine, j'ai une question pour toi TheBig, géographiquement, en Belgique ...
> *


...je suis toutouillis : nous, on a la Senne à Bruxelles ! Mais était-ce bien là ta question ????


----------



## PetIrix (19 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ...je suis toutouillis : nous, on a la Senne à Bruxelles ! Mais était-ce bien là ta question ????
> 
> 
> ...




Quand j'étais ado, je suis allé voir une site assez unique.
Un gigantesque "ascenceur" incliné pour péniches, remplaçant allègrement une bonne douzaine d'écluses.

Si ça te dis quelque chose, pourrais-tu me dire où ça se trouve ?

Merci!


----------



## Luc G (19 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Quand j'étais ado, je suis allé voir une site assez unique.
> ...



En Belgique, je ne sais pas, mais tu as le même genre (sans doute en plus petit, vu que dans le coin il passe plus de touristes que de sacs de ciment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) à Montech, près de Montauban.


----------



## PetIrix (19 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> En Belgique, je ne sais pas, mais tu as le même genre (sans doute en plus petit, vu que dans le coin il passe plus de touristes que de sacs de ciment
> 
> ...



J'en ai vu en France aussi, mais plus petit.
Me semble-t-il que chaque bac peut contenir jusqu'à 6 péniches !! Et il y a deux bac cote cote !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> Quand j'étais ado, je suis allé voir une site assez unique.
> Un gigantesque "ascenceur" incliné pour péniches, remplaçant allègrement une bonne douzaine d'écluses.
> Si ça te dis quelque chose, pourrais-tu me dire où ça se trouve ?
> ...


C'est à Strepy, entre Bruxelles et Charleroi sur le canal du centre :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

Tu as également le célèbre "plan incliné" de Ronquières :


----------



## PetIrix (19 Juin 2003)

Réponse rapide fiable et efficace.
Pas vétéran pour rien.
Merci !



Etonnante construction pour le plat pays qui est le tien!


----------



## PetIrix (19 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Tu as également le célèbre "plan incliné" de Ronquières :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est plutot celui là.
Je me souviens de la "tour de contrôle" .


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> hé ben je te raconte en détail mon opération des ONGLES INCARNÉES !
> *


J'ai un pote hindou (et indien par la meme occasion - c'est pas nécessairement la meme chose), qui a eu le meme probleme en plus grave : après chaque opération, et bien ses ongles se réincarnaient immédiatement...!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> Etonnante construction pour le plat pays qui est le tien!
> 
> 
> ...


...symbole phallique auquel j'ai modestement contribué en fournissant le moule...


----------



## PetIrix (19 Juin 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> Désolé, j'ai pas pu continuer à lire aprés "pied (un seul ?) nue (la pied ?)".... J'ai pas pu.
> PetIrix ?
> Tu me reparles encore  UNE FOIS de cette gamine, ou d'une  assimilée, genre : rescapée de coulée de boue, coincée par un tremblement de terre, agonisante dans les débris d'un avion, cherchant son dernier souffle dans la cale d'un boat people (tu vois ? Tout le monde voit ?), une seule fois, hé ben je te raconte en détail mon opération des ONGLES INCARNÉES !
> ...




On peut faire dans le gore, mais les ongles incarnés, faut pas pousser.
Ca mérite intervention du modérateur!
Alors, gaffe quand même!

C'est la dernière fois, hein!

La vache ...
Ongles incarnés ...






 Jamais vu ça !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PSYCHOPATHE, VA !!!


----------



## PetIrix (19 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ...symbole phallique auquel j'ai modestement contribué en fournissant le moule...
> 
> 
> ...




Et ton symbole, tu sais comment y s'appelle en Portugais ?


----------



## Luc G (19 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ...symbole phallique auquel j'ai modestement contribué en fournissant le moule...
> 
> 
> ...



Le poil dans la main ? 






 OK, je sors


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

En parlant de gore, faites gaffe aux M&amp;M's bleus !!! Hier soir j'ai bouffé un stroumpf qui passait par inadvertance !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * En parlant de gore, faites gaffe aux M&amp;M's bleus !!! Hier soir j'ai bouffé un stroumpf qui passait par inadvertance !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MDR Thebig !!! T'exagère !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * En parlant de gore, faites gaffe aux M&amp;M's bleus !!! Hier soir j'ai bouffé un stroumpf qui passait par inadvertance !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL de PDR ! Cette fois-ci, je ne m'en remettrais pas ! Adieu !!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

Arrrrghhhhh !!!


----------



## krystof (19 Juin 2003)

Toujours là


----------



## tomtom (19 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Arrrrghhhhh !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Toujours là
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...A peine !!!


----------



## krystof (19 Juin 2003)

Damned  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Il bouge encore.


----------



## tomtom (19 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ...A peine !!!
> 
> 
> ...



J'apréhendais le "gasp!"


----------



## Luc G (19 Juin 2003)

il a bientôt le contrôle technique.
Il se nettoie les soupapes


----------



## krystof (19 Juin 2003)

T'as le bonjour de Miss Dentier.


----------



## tomtom (19 Juin 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est heu... rafraichissant !



Tiens, ça ne me serait jamais venu à l'idée d'employer ce mot


----------



## PetIrix (19 Juin 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> Je sors ?
> Bon.
> OK !
> ...



Si tu restais dehors, un peu, au lieu de rentrer à chaque fois, tu ne ferais pas sans arret virer !!

Tu cherches aussi !!


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2003)

Avec cette chaleur, ça fait du bien quelques courants d'air !!


----------



## PetIrix (19 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * Avec cette chaleur, ça fait du bien quelques courants d'air !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi en ce moment chuis en froid, alors j'peux pas dire !


----------



## PetIrix (19 Juin 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> Et allez ! C'est reparti !
> NON j' sortirai pas !
> 
> ...




Non, j'déconne!
'fait exprès!

Mais ... sors quand même !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Juin 2003)

Back ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









 <blockquote><font class="small"> TidjuLebowski:</font><hr />"avec ou sans Internet, un élève con est un élève con et restera un élève con !!  

[/QUOTE] 

Oui effectivement çà semble un peu crétin ... 
Toutefois, je tiens à souligner quelque chose : lorsque des collégiens ont accès à "linternet" devinez sur quel site vont ils en premier ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Non pas des sites de c**, le surveillant veille tout de même !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais des sites de "tchatche". Ok communiquer c'est important etc etc ... mais l'accès à la masse d'informations, à la culture via le web ... bah çà leur passe au dessus de la jambe surtout si il y a en ligne un dénommé "beau gosse03" ou "celibatgirl" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (véridique ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 !)



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> * Je viens juste rappeler un truc ici: les bibliothèques, quelles soient de l'établissements scolaires, municipales, universitaires..., sont accessibles a tous ELLES.
> ....   *



Oui mais ce n'est pas tout le monde qui y va ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Les classes favorisées ont plus l'habitude (l'habitus pour LucG et pour Bourdieu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) de la culture (musée, bibliothèque etc ...)

Je ne vais pas vous faire un traité sur les inégalités sociales ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 donc je m'arrete là (en fait j'ai perdu ce que je voulais dire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )


----------



## deadlocker (19 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *Simplement parce que je pense à "tous" les autres, et ils sont encore très nombreux, ceux qui n'ont pas d'ordis chez eux, ceux dont les parents n'ont pas les moyens ni parfois la volonté de suivre "le progrès" *



Envoi un mail à l'éducation nationale, toutes les inscriptions se font par le net maintenant... 

allez, demain, je lis la page 2


----------



## Luc G (19 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *donc je m'arrete là (en fait j'ai perdu ce que je voulais dire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est bien fait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça t'apprendra à être désobligeant avec tes petits camarades.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je te signale que même bourré, je parle rarement en latin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'étais d'ailleurs pas très doué dans le domaine et le grec (je n'en ai malheureusement jamais fait, sauf un ou deux cours particuliers avec une copine, mais c'est une autre histoire) me plaisait plus, esthétiquement parlant.

Sinon, je ne vais plus dans les biblis depuis un moment après les avoir beaucoup fréquentées et c'est pour moi le symbole de mon embourgeoisement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : quand je veux un bouquin, je me l'achète. Mais je continue à dire que les biblis sont le symbole, pour moi, de la culture pour tout le monde : si j'ai pas de sous à la retraite, je m'en fous, j'irai chercher des bouquins à la bibli.


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *Pas vétéran pour rien. *


Oups, j'avais pas vu.
Un jour sans forum et j'en manque des évènements.
Bravo zebig. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * En parlant de gore, faites gaffe aux M&amp;M's bleus !!! Hier soir j'ai bouffé un stroumpf qui passait par inadvertance !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PTDR


----------



## deadlocker (19 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Toutefois, je tiens à souligner quelque chose : lorsque des collégiens ont accès à "linternet" devinez sur quel site vont ils en premier .... *



Je trouve que c'est gonflé de dire ça alors que tout le monde sait que "l'élève est pris en otage"...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









clap ! clap ! calp!


----------

